# avant que + <subjonctif> : quale tempo verbale?



## napopa

Salve,
volevo un chiarimento riguardo al tempo del congiuntivo da utilizzare dopo un passé composé.
La frase originale in italiano è "Hanno fatto questo prima che fossi in classe con loro"

Ora, ho chisto di tradurla ad un amico francese e mi ha risposto
"Ils ont fait ça avant que je sois dans leur class"

ma non mi torna affatto quest'uso del congiuntivo al presente!

Qualcuno può illuminarmi ?
Grazie


----------



## brian

Ciao napopa, e benvenuto/a. 

Sì, il tuo amico ha ragione (beh, ovvio!): in francese la formula è sempre _avant que + (ne +) <congiuntivo al presente>_. Se ci pensi bene, il tempo del verbo al congiuntivo non è molto importante visto che sarà uguale a quello principale nella frase.

_Ils ont fait ça avant que je (ne) sois dans leur classe._


----------



## matoupaschat

brian said:


> Ciao napopa, e benvenuto/a.
> 
> Sì, il tuo amico ha ragione (beh, ovvio!): in francese la formula è sempre _avant que + (ne +) <congiuntivo al presente>_. Se ci pensi bene, il tempo del verbo al congiuntivo non è molto importante visto che sarà uguale a quello principale nella frase.
> 
> _Ils ont fait ça avant que je (ne) sois dans leur classe._


 
Ricordo che, quando ero a scuola elementare, cinquanta anni fa, si insegnava di usare il congiuntivo imperfetto, come ancora oggi in italiano . Poi, alla scuola media, l'anno successivo, finito ... Eravamo ormai pregati di usare l'indicativo . Meno male ! Era molto più facile ...
Oggi come oggi, se lo adoperi, non ti capisce più quasi nessuno .


----------



## napopa

grazie per le risposte!

infatti avevo azzardato al mio amico una traduzione "avant que je fusse", ma la risposta è stata un'occhiata perplessa seguita da "ça sonne bizarre ça, c'est quoi?"... eheh

cmq brian quando dici : 





> ...il tempo del verbo al congiuntivo non è molto importante visto che sarà uguale a quello principale nella frase.


non capisco bene cosa intendi.
Qui il tempo della principale è un passato prossimo, era appunto per questo, ) che volevo mettere l'imperfetto...


----------



## matoupaschat

*Ooops ! Volevo dire il presente, invece dell'indicativo .* Adesso si usa il *congiuntivo presente o passato*, mai più imperfetto né trapassato .
Ricordo che, quando ero a scuola elementare, cinquanta anni fa, si insegnava di usare il congiuntivo imperfetto, come ancora oggi in italiano . Poi, alla scuola media, l'anno successivo, finito ... Eravamo ormai pregati di usare l'indicativo  . Meno male ! Era molto più facile ...
Oggi come oggi, se lo adoperi, non ti capisce più quasi nessuno .​Chiedo venia .


----------

